# Which types are dangerous and why?



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Male ESTP's will punch yoooo shiiittt ooouuuttttt.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

queenofleaves said:


> ...but you don't get extroverts at all...


_At all_? really? Are you sure you're not a black & white thinker? 

Have a nice day Miss E.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Sily said:


> _At all_? really? Are you sure you're not a black & white thinker?
> 
> Have a nice day Miss E.


If you say we can't stop talking? Yeah...
But I'm not into arguments...just making a point
I would know Es better than you considering I am one hehe


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

I feel maturity and personal growth are some of the most important factors with regard to personality. 
a personality disorder, for instance is an instant red flag, and nobody should ever date someone with one.
On the other hand, someone who is clearly capable and stable can be good no matter what type.

They say that your dominant function should match theirs but the direction should be opposite.
For example, as an ENFP i have extroverted Intuition and should therefore go for introverted intuition, which is INFP or INTP


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have an inkling that the two most hated people I know are possibly of my personality type...and use it for manipulation, sex, and abandoning their children...what douchebags.

ENFJ - be wary of the evil ones of us...we may manipulate you without caring about feelings because they have turned their backs on their F due to becoming sociopaths.


But I love you all :laughing:


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

hmmm, I didn't know that being a sociopath is associated with a "type"


----------

